# Renault Clio RS (2013)



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Don't usually like Renaults but the new *Clio RS* caught my eye today when I was at the Johnnie Walker Golf Championship, a dealer had a stand there.

Looks very sporty & a lot nicer looking than the previous Clio RS (Renault Cup?) 

So snapped a few photos of it on my phone........suits the colour! :thumb:

Also met Ricardo Gonzalez, Paul McGinley, Stephen Gallacher, Shane Lowry, Brett Rumford & spotted Gordon Strachan in the crowds so got all their autographs.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

They look much better in real life than in pictures.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Drove one a few weeks ago, a very comfy quick ride ideally suited to the older driver, which is where the market is nowadays.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> They look much better in real life than in pictures.


Indeed but I reckon my pictures did it justice.



S63 said:


> Drove one a few weeks ago, a very comfy quick ride ideally suited to the older driver, which is where the market is nowadays.


Surprised you think it would suit the older driver as it looks far too sporty IMO to suit a middle aged person (unless they're having a mid-life-crisis!!)


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I like it. 

The price is getting quite high now like a lot of other cars. From what I see they start at £19k which is getting out of the reach of young boys that normally desire small hot hatches. 

Although it looks a lot more grown up than previous Clios.


----------



## Daz. (Jul 26, 2012)

They're growing on me, I said when I first saw one I'd rather have the Megane anyday of the week but I'd entertain having one of these now. 

Would be my 5th RS!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Surprised you think it would suit the older driver as it looks far too sporty IMO to suit a middle aged person (unless they're having a mid-life-crisis!!)


It most probably is the mid life crisis that is the reason that the majority of GTs and RS's are bring sold to the over fifties, surprisingly even the over sixties! They are the cash rich and the insurance isn't crippling.

This hasn't been lost on Renault and is most likely the main reason for opting for an auto box, I also noticed the suspension was more forgiving than I would have expected for an RS.

Looking forward to seeing the GT version which should be appearing soon.


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Yuk dont like it


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I really like the new Clio and this looks great. I would contemplate buying one when the time comes. 

Another thing - are middle aged people not allowed to drive sporty cars?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Blueberry said:


> I really like the new Clio and this looks great. I would contemplate buying one when the time comes.
> 
> Another thing - are middle aged people not allowed to drive sporty cars?


Apparently not, must be time to buy a Rover 216 i guess.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Definitely changed in character to regions RS Renaults - everyone seems to be thinking that Fiesta ST is now the small hot hatch weapon to be seen in


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Handsome car.
I know its not everything, but some part of me wonders why it took twelve years for everyone else to catch up with the Civic EP3, on sprint time especially.

I suppose the more modern hot hatches have a better compromise between speed and comfort.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

It would be more suited to the RS badge if it were a 3 door IMO. As somebody has already posted, the new Fiesta ST is a better styled car and came out on top in the Top Gear test against this and the Peugeot GTI.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

It looks terrible in my opinion. It just looks like a disco glitter ball on 4 wheels.

No doubt it will go well but id feel a prat in that.


----------



## bruce92 (Oct 2, 2012)

they have a tiny little window inthe rear quarter possibly the same area as a five pound note its nuts


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd say the new Clio 200 is designed to be a car be things all things to all people, comfortable, refined, practical and fast. 

I've just been given a courtesy car of a new style Clio and I was very impressed but it's nothing like the older Clios. It's now a bigger four door car, more like a Megane II in terms of size. Interior is sold and nicely designed, more VAG than Renault. The model I had was only a 1.2 so slow as hell but steering was sharp and the drive was actually very good, can imagine the RS model would be a great laugh and still have four door practicality.

My only criticisms of the car overall is that the styling for me doesn't do much (although the non-RS looks more special than the old non-RS) and the visibility out of the back of the car is poor. 

Lets face it the Megane 250 is the sportiest of the RenaultSport brand being a coupe, the Clio is the all rounder now and the Twingo RS, whatever they come up with next is the mini-hot-hatch.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

I like it but felt that the interior was a step backwards in quality from the old one. Much more hard scratchy plastic than before and the high gloss plastic looks especially cheap. 

Not doubt it will be a fun little car.


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks nasty and plasticky like a lot of Renaults, wont age well. All thats shiny isnt gold!


----------



## d7ve_b (Jul 1, 2010)

Looks awful IMO, and no better in the metal.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I didn't like these at first. But, since owning my new clio 4 dci since last friday I now want the rs model


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

magpieV6 said:


> I didn't like these at first. But, since owning my new clio 4 dci since last friday I now want the rs model


Only a matter of time then.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

nope can't afford it. Only way i could do it is to sell the vee. so its a no no


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

magpieV6 said:


> nope can't afford it. Only way i could do it is to sell the vee. so its a no no


Early thoughts about the new car?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

These small hatches appear to be no longer now. They were once so smaller now they are so huge.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ravinder said:


> These small hatches appear to be no longer now. They were once so smaller now they are so huge.


For some reason all of the brands have shifted their cars up in size.

Renault have made the Twingo their small car and shifted the Clio up to the mid-range to cover the old Megane. VW have done it with the Polo moving up in size and the UP! now taking the small car category. Ford with the Ka and Fiesta as well.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

My Mini Clubman is pretty much the same size as the Mk1 Ford Focus.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Anyone lived with one for a while and can add their thoughts?


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

These are really nice cars in the flesh, I didn't like the shape when they first came out but they look fantastic!

I've never driven a RS so I can't compare it to my ST, however every single magazine/youtube video shoot out between these two cars, the Ford has come out on top.


----------



## luke88 (Jul 29, 2012)

against the fiesta St the Clio is slower on the straights but is blindingly quick through the corners where it leaves the St in the dust


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

luke88 said:


> against the fiesta St the Clio is slower on the straights but is blindingly quick through the corners where it leaves the St in the dust


I'm pretty sure it's the other way around...


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

T.D.K said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the other way around...


I think you are most definitely correct :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Funny enough this was on top gear yesterday and the ST was the slowest in the drag race (between clio, ST and peugeot gti) but was quickest round the bends and most fun.


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'd have the renault or Peugeot theres already too many fiesta St's and focus St's about which will be chavvy very soon Imo, it's nice To be different


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I'd rather have a new octavia vrs


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

pee said:


> I'd rather have a new octavia vrs


That's not a hot hatch though.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I looked at the clio, 208 and fiesta st, the only one I drove was the st, it went well but didn't feel fast and the suspension was hard, the clio they had no demp's of but the one in the showroom looked very nice. The 208, I cannot get on with the steering wheel and dash. So I settled on a Mini Cooper s clubman. I reckon the clio will get better over time, if rumours of the fiesta rs are true and it's released I reckon I'll have one


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

looks like it has been t-boned, twice!


----------



## luke88 (Jul 29, 2012)

T.D.K said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the other way around...


Not being rude here but have you actually driven both cars?

I have which is why I said the Clio is quicker in the corners, Renault sport worked with red bull to develop the chassis, suspension and steering side of the Rs. The st has more low end power where the Clio develops its power up top so the St is going to be far quicker from standing.

The biggest thing about the Clio is the gearbox, Renault went for a paddle shift but its not as quick on the changes but there are rumours of a manual coming out soon.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

luke88 said:


> Not being rude here but have you actually driven both cars?
> 
> I have which is why I said the Clio is quicker in the corners, Renault sport worked with red bull to develop the chassis, suspension and steering side of the Rs. The st has more low end power where the Clio develops its power up top so the St is going to be far quicker from standing.
> 
> The biggest thing about the Clio is the gearbox, Renault went for a paddle shift but its not as quick on the changes but there are rumours of a manual coming out soon.


I stated in my first that I have not test drove the RS, I am saying what reviewers of many magazines or online shows have said, the ST is faster around a track.

The RS is definitely faster in a straight line, it leaves the ST behind.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I've driven both and I know which I prefer. The ST couldn't do comfortable as well as the Clio could (or anywhere near) as the Clio can just mooch about without breaking your back, yet the Clio turns into a nutter with rs button pushed. Had it popping and banging on shifts and the gear changes are brilliant, every bit as good as the VAG DSG box in the VRs/GTI/Cupra. The Clio also had a load of standard toys (barely any options to tick really). It's feels quite well priced for the toys you get, plus, who pays full list?

The thing I'm after is from someone who's owned it a while and can add some input that I wouldn't get from a test drive, or that I won't read in a review. I've obviously checked the forums. I'm NOT after any more comparisons and why the Renault sucks. I would continue to read auto express if I wanted to know how everything with a blue oval is amazing. I'm gonna have to live with the car as a daily over a few years, not an hours test on a track. I've done the 3 door car with rock hard suspension, so if I wanted the ST I'd just keep my car which holds it's own down a country road anyway.



luke88 said:


> The biggest thing about the Clio is the gearbox, Renault went for a paddle shift but its not as quick on the changes but there are rumours of a manual coming out soon.


See above. The gear box was great! It's smooth and almost feels like it wants to slush in normal mode, I guess for economy, and you can't tell it's changing around whilst you're on the move, but in RS mode it was instantaneous and urgent. I seriously can't see why the internet can't handle change :lol:


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Fiesta wins every test over the Clio.


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

Still holding out for one 
Will get one eventually


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Never been a lover of French cars, always prone to electrical and gear box problems when they are barely 3 years old.they should stick to making wine and cheese. Their are great at that. Sorry if it upsets any one but that's my opinion


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

rory1992 said:


> I'd have the renault or Peugeot theres already too many fiesta St's and focus St's about which will be chavvy very soon Imo, it's nice To be different


Fraud cars tend to be poorly build with cheap looking interior plastics


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Fraud cars tend to be poorly build with cheap looking interior plastics


Disagree. I'm not a fan of French cars either but the renault Megane is a well finished car. Nearly as good as the mk7 golf.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

rf860 said:


> Disagree. I'm not a fan of French cars either but the renault Megane is a well finished car. Nearly as good as the mk7 golf.


Fair enough but for me the VW is more desirable


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

After long and deep consideration I've decided I'm going for the new clio, yes it's different and more grown up than before but that's what I'm after (and therefore I'm glad it's moved on). I want something bigger than I have now, with 5 doors (mates getting in an out the back of a 3 door in the rain etc is just a PITA), more comfort and plenty of gadgets to keep me entertained and make me life a little easier. Essentially I want a fun car that's easy to live with every day and more discreet than I have now. I've done the wide arches and showy body kit with a stiff ride and a screaming engine. 

I've looked at the 3 main contenders after discounting the VXR as it simply doesn't do it for me. 

The 208 I discounted as whilst it's comfortable, the steering wheel/counter about the steering wheel thing just felt oddly laid out, and the looks I simply don't like. I'm not sure why but it just is a bit too chrome. 

The ST I could live with the looks. But I can tell every dad in his MPV would want a piece of it at the lights. Whilst I thought the seats were great (one of the best I've sat in even) the whole car felt like a Nike trainer with lights in the bottom and fluorescent laces. It constantly wanted to get up and go and be ragged. Which is fun, but I'm not always in the mood. It never really died down. Then it came to equipment. Yes it is cheaper than the others, but the options like Nav aren't included and the nav that I tried was hopeless. Well I think it was, because I couldn't see the screen! Very much an after thought. 

Then it came to the clio. I've tried hard not to like it. I was unkind about its looks when it came out, but Renault seem to have a knack of making their cars age reasonably well and grow on me. They're also understated, which I get has upset many, but is where I'm heading anyway. The interior is also not a bad place to be imo. It's not as shouty as before but it all feels well put together (I'm still not convinced by the plastics they use but they're a leap forward from before). It's something I could happily take my nan and grandad about in without them asking too many questions about boy racers etc. 
On the road it's comfortable. For a car in this class, the ride is simply brilliant. I could easily cover huge distances and be very relaxed doing so and not loose and fillings. Yet it handles, I didn't feel the electronic diff. Doing much, but it was a wet test drive. It's engaging when you're on it, properly engaging too imo (coming from a stripped out Twingo Cup I wasn't bored one bit) but on the normal daily grind it was smooth and does normal very well. 
Then the gear box, which I love. In normal it does auto very well, changes are smooth as anything. 
Pull a paddle and it gets more interesting. Sport and it's better, blips on downshifts and pops on the up. And it is fast, no matter what Sutcliffe says. It's the same 6dct250 box used by ford in their fwd applications and no one seems to complain there :lol:
On top of that, the toys come included and there are plenty of them. The r-link seemed to work very well, very quick, not the most responsive screen but how many emails do people plan to type on the go? I have a phone for that anyway. 

So now my only decision is colour


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I think the new RS Clio is designed to give you the best of everything, four doors, semi-auto gearbox, more space but still that RenaultSport fun. 

I'm assuming they may make the next RS Twingo more a contender to the Clio 182/200 crown and make the current Clio the all round car. 

There are some interesting opinions on French/Renault cars. No they may not (until recently) have that quality feel that the VAG range does. But they have for the last 10-12 years made some of the best hot hatches and if you're in the market for one, you'd be silly to overlook them.

Clio 172 Cup, Clio 182 Trophy, Megane R26 and r26.r, Megane 265, Clio 200 Cup, Twingo 133...all highly revered cars no matter how much people say, 'It's French'. 

They may not make the most reliable, they may not make the best electrics (although for the last few years they've shared them with Nissan) but Renault know how to make a fun car!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't see how that new RS ismore sporty looking that the last?

It looks like a 5 door city car with a few extras, not a small super mini focussed at fast road/track usage


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

The styling is rather conservative for a hot hatch, the previous 200 especially in Alien Green was lairy enough to look hot.

Maybe this was RenaultSports point with the new Clio? Also when you look back the Clio 172 didn't really shout about it's sporty credentials over a normal Clio. In the flesh the 200 has more to it and side by side with a normal Clio it probably looks quite different.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

But that's looking at it assuming everyone can live with a stripped out track day hero. On the road it's every bit as quick, if not quicker. It certainly felt far quicker on the road than any 200 I've driven. It's a modified version of the same chassis underneath anyway. 

As for the looks, I like the understated looks. More than I like the shouty 'look at me!' that came before it


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

maggi133 said:


> But that's looking at it assuming everyone can live with a stripped out track day hero. On the road it's every bit as quick, if not quicker. It certainly felt far quicker on the road than any 200 I've driven. It's a modified version of the same chassis underneath anyway.
> 
> As for the looks, I like the understated looks. More than I like the shouty 'look at me!' that came before it


Ok so call it a clio sport, save the RS badge for the track version....doesn't warrant the badge IMO, I'm sure there is more that renault can do with it


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

:lol: the Internet doesn't like change :lol: in the real world, however...


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

maggi133 said:


> :lol: the Internet doesn't like change :lol: in the real world, however...


I disagree I like a change, infact I'd change how that car looked and itsonly just been launched, so on the contery! In the real world people will look at that and think it's a run of the mill clio....:driver:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm sure there will be more that RenaultSport do make of the Clio but the whole point of a hot hatch is to offer practicality and sportiness.

For example the whole Megane r26.r vs Focus RS comparison was always argued that the Megane was a stripped out, no compromise car the RS offered everything you could want in a car. 

Not every RenaultSport has been a hardcore hot hatch but hasn't detracted from how good they are. They used to actually be top spec and fast, much like this 200. 

No doubt RenaultSport will release a more hardcore version which is stripped, lightweight and that will be the Cup version.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Alex_225 said:


> I'm sure there will be more that RenaultSport do make of the Clio but the whole point of a hot hatch is to offer practicality and sportiness.
> 
> For example the whole Megane r26.r vs Focus RS comparison was always argued that the Megane was a stripped out, no compromise car the RS offered everything you could want in a car.
> 
> ...


Focus RS looks miles different than a standard Focus, as does the 26!

I have no doubts it performs well, but for anybody who is into these cars they normally want them to look sporty too!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Totally agree mate, it is very subtly different and not everyone will like that. 

Then again though apart from ASBO orange the original Focus ST was very similar to a normal Focus, as is the Golf Gti and a few others. 

RenaultSport may have aimed a bit grown up with this 200. If that makes sense


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Alex_225 said:


> Totally agree mate, it is very subtly different and not everyone will like that.
> 
> Then again though apart from ASBO orange the original Focus ST was very similar to a normal Focus, as is the Golf Gti and a few others.
> 
> RenaultSport may have aimed a bit grown up with this 200. If that makes sense


Agreed, but if we look into the same category you have The Fiesta which has aggresive styling, Corsa VXR likewise, Mini Cooper S.

Lets see what happens next and if they do a cup Version and hopefully with 3 doors


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

The new Golf R looks the same as a golf. Bar a badge and 4 aftermarket exhausts. And people have gone potty for it. Apply a similar brush to the Clio and people go crazy mad lol. For me, I prefer it over the old one. I guess I'll have to get used to justifying my choice to people, if they notice what it is


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

B17BLG said:


> Agreed, but if we look into the same category you have The Fiesta which has aggresive styling, Corsa VXR likewise, Mini Cooper S.
> 
> Lets see what happens next and if they do a cup Version and hopefully with 3 doors


The subtlety may work in the Clios favour with the others being more obvious but it would be nicer if it was more lairy.

There's a fine line between making it look good and it looking like it's trying too hard. I personally think the Corsa VXR looks like a try hard, slats here and there and a triangle exhaust. Bit 'Max Power' for me. The Fiesta ST and Astra VXR though, I think are spot on.

Don't think there'll be a 3 door RS Clio though, not in this shape at least. They'll all be 5 door much like the new Focus.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Alex_225 said:


> The subtlety may work in the Clios favour with the others being more obvious but it would be nicer if it was more lairy.
> 
> There's a fine line between making it look good and it looking like it's trying too hard. I personally think the Corsa VXR looks like a try hard, slats here and there and a triangle exhaust. Bit 'Max Power' for me. The Fiesta ST and Astra VXR though, I think are spot on.
> 
> Don't think there'll be a 3 door RS Clio though, not in this shape at least. They'll all be 5 door much like the new Focus.


The New facelift Nurburgring Edition and Clubsport with twin exits are much nicer I admit!

Then again the corsa is 5 years old! Max Power was probably the in thing then:lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

And I did look at the vxr. I think it says it all that vauxhall in Watford is next door to the drive through McDonald's :lol: it just doesn't appeal. It has lovelt seats, and no doubt the club sport handles well (better than the standard one I drove a few years ago I hope). But it simply didn't make me think 'I must have that car'. Vx did literally throw discounts as me when I looked though.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah I did notice the twin exhausts are nicer. 

Think you're right about Max Power, or maybe Fast Car magazine now. I don't know what the 'youff' of today read. I'm a Evo man myself haha. 

Anyway I digress.........

P.S - the Astra VXR is a lovely looking motor, far nicer than the Corsa in my opinion.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> Yeah I did notice the twin exhausts are nicer.
> 
> Think you're right about Max Power, or maybe Fast Car magazine now. I don't know what the 'youff' of today read. I'm a Evo man myself haha.
> 
> ...


I agree there! And the new astra gtc vxr is a lovely, lovely looking car. Another league in terms of speed and cost though, even after a hefty discount, the running costs again would be bigger.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah definitely a big jump up from the fast Clio/Corsa to the Megane/Astra in terms of purchase and running costs. 

Yet in terms of performance, not a worlds apart.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

maggi133 said:


> After long and deep consideration I've decided I'm going for the new clio, yes it's different and more grown up than before but that's what I'm after (and therefore I'm glad it's moved on). I want something bigger than I have now, with 5 doors (mates getting in an out the back of a 3 door in the rain etc is just a PITA), more comfort and plenty of gadgets to keep me entertained and make me life a little easier. Essentially I want a fun car that's easy to live with every day and more discreet than I have now. I've done the wide arches and showy body kit with a stiff ride and a screaming engine.
> 
> I've looked at the 3 main contenders after discounting the VXR as it simply doesn't do it for me.
> 
> ...


I ought to know this but I don't, I assume it's available in just two colours, red or yellow? We have a yellow one in the showroom and we were remarking that the interior trim was finished in red which let's it down slightly.

The gearbox is indeed very good apart from the release button on the gear lever.....very tinny and lightweight feel to it.

Renault have designed this for a changing market, I.e. an older market, quite surprised how many GTs and cups we sell to the over fifties.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Correct. 

No cost:
Glacier white I.D. Paint 

£496 metallic option 
Mercury Silver 
Deep Black 

£595 I.D. Paint option 
Flame Red 

£1,300 I. D. Paint option 
Liquid Yellow 

I've narrowed it down to red, silver or black. It is a shame it's only red available, but if it bothers you that much there are black trims available I guess. It's not the point I realise, but it doesn't bother me really. With black that I'm swaying towards it would work well.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Flame red would be my preference, absolutely love that colour on the Clio 172 and V6. 

Liquid yellow is a lovely colour but not only is it horrendously expensive, everyone seems to wet their pants over it and all that gushing over a colour gets annoying haha.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

True. I'm undecided about it still




























This is the short list of colours. I think all with the gloss black cup wheels.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> Flame red would be my preference, absolutely love that colour on the Clio 172 and V6.
> 
> Liquid yellow is a lovely colour but not only is it horrendously expensive, everyone seems to wet their pants over it and all that gushing over a colour gets annoying haha.


The new red is a great colour, it's what I went for on my DCi, a word of warning though, Renault have used a new technology with this colour using a tinted clear coat that gives it the candy look. Agressive polishing is a no no and resprays will be interesting.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

That is interesting! It is a lovely colour but sounds like a complicated one in terms of repairing and detailing.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I think the Clio will gradually get better as they update it. Colour choice is simple, white. It looks so much better in real life. One thing I would change is the paddles, they need to be made from metal not plastic.

One thing I would suggest is you try a Mini Cooper s or the jcw version, the new mini is due soon and will be available with an 8 speed auto.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

maggi133 said:


> True. I'm undecided about it still
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would still insist on white for me but out of the above, BLACK - iT looks the best - give the best before and after for detailing, looks more colour coded and does look that little bit harder and meaner.
Silver looks like you are not interested in colour at all and red--- I just don't do red..

Cheers 
Ben:thumb:


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Don't know if it's just the light but that is one of the nicest silvers I've ever seen, though I'm a massive fan of black cars. I'd hope they've improved the black since the last clio as it swirls like hot butter on the wife's car which we've had from new. Nothing looks better than black but nothing is harder to keep looking good, especially with daily use.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> I think the Clio will gradually get better as they update it. Colour choice is simple, white. It looks so much better in real life. One thing I would change is the paddles, they need to be made from metal not plastic.
> 
> One thing I would suggest is you try a Mini Cooper s or the jcw version, the new mini is due soon and will be available with an 8 speed auto.


I've already got Glacier white. Never again!

And the paddles ARE metal I'm sure? They were very cold on the test drive at least :lol: whilst they didn't have a satisfying click on the pull they felt more substantial than those in the VRs and we're in a much more comfortable place, plus they were easily long enough


----------



## Scottien (Jan 3, 2006)

Holy arch gap


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

snewham said:


> Holy arch gap












I've done the no arch gap thing. And the no power till the red line thing too. Renaultsport models have always had a fair amount of gap anyway  it's no worse than a standard 200. I don't see the negativity, other than 'it's a Renault'


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

maggi133 said:


> I've already got Glacier white. Never again!


Why's that mate? Lack of satisfaction detailing it or bored?

I must admit though, on the right car white can really highlight it's looks. On the RS Twingo being one such car it works brilliantly and the R26 Megane.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

It works great on the 133. Fantastic on it even. But why Renault insist on slapping anthracite detailing on a white car I will never get. That and as you said, lack of satisfaction. It doesn't look very different dirty to detailed. Plus I've now done that one and I can leave the white car alone


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Totally agree with you mate, hence my my ex-gf had the black details on her car rather than anthracite.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes I remember. It was T's car that made me choose that colour scheme in the first place, if you can cast your mind back over 3 years ago now :lol: 

The anthracite works well on the black. If I got LY it would have be replaced with black detailing


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I didn't remember that but remember you got them at a similar time.

I struggle to remember 3 days let alone 3 years haha.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've liked the new Clio since it came out so the RS would definitely be a contender for me. I'm on my 3rd French car and reliability has never been an issue for me (Peugeot). In recent years especially, French cars have come on leaps and bounds. Enjoy your car 👍


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well after thinking long and hard about it, it comes down to Flame Red or Deep Black. Still undecided but if they'll paint the side strips, rear diffuser and front blade black I'll have flame, otherwise I'll take the black. 

It'll be Lux, cup with black, reversing camera and rs monitor.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Personally I'd go with the red but I'm sure you will have either, looking stunning 👍


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Blueberry said:


> Personally I'd go with the red but I'm sure you will have either, looking stunning 👍


I contacted a couple of dealers today about ordering a red one


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

After thinking about it I changed my mind to black and went about my search. As new it's too much, more than I was willing to spend, as some of the offers only apply to finance customers, and rci finance on an RS model is far too expensive. 

So I've gone in as a cash buyer on a nearly new black on black that I hope to collect at the weekend. 

I'll be sad to see the 133 go but the practical side of the clio and it's toys have won me over, as well as the ability to do normal and turn into a nutter!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'll be interested in your thoughts, I was soo tempted by one last July but found the same as you, that being they are so expensive. I've seen some used ones down to 16k which makes them a much better bargain. It didn't help I couldn't get a demo and the finace/lease made them really expensive, they were over £100 per month more expensive than the fiesta st. The clio is the best looker out if the current crop of hot hatches and probably makes the best everyday car out of the lot.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

It certainly feels a 20k car, and isn't overly expensive for the spec you actually get. 

People seem to forget things like auto lights and wiper, start button and keyless entry, Nav, climate control etc is optional on the Fiesta which does reduce the gap some what. 

Hopefully this deal goes through at the weekend and I can give you some further thoughts once I've lived with it for a while


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I just feel 20k on any small car is a lot, not just the clio. I'd have a used xf for that money. Somebody paid 26k for my mini with all it's options, mine for 13k some 3 years later. I hate spending money


----------

